# Best pick-up broom for a skidsteer



## wing 97

I am looking to buy a pick-up broom for my Bobcat s175. Seems like they are all priced about the same. Just looking for some advice on what brand to purchase. The obvious choice is to buy a Bobcat brand sweeper but I know there are other choices. Basically I am just looking to clean up winter sand once a year from my maintenance accounts. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## BREAULT69

I need to rent one this spring to clean up several of mine. We had large ice storms and I put down alot of sand/gravel. I'm thinking if I clean them up pretty well it might be something I can sell them several times through the summer. I was at one lot the other night when the wind was not blowing and there was a ton of trash in the lot, cups, shopping bags, you name it. My question is if these units will pickup sand, leaf/grass and trash well ?


----------



## jvm81

I have a bobcat s205 and have always rented the bobcat enclosed sweeper. This spring I am looking at maybe the purhcase of that unit. I like them, although with the enclosed sweeper/bucket, the bucket can only get about 1/2 full and you'll need to dump.


----------



## Mike S

Cant go wrong with the bobcat. Parts are easy to get. Always liked the bobcat 66 inch pickup broom, you can find them new/demo for $2000 or less. I found some good deals on 60 inch ones this year. Found a brand new one for $1700 obo.


----------

